# Recording video using webcam



## Sticky Supreme (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi, yesterday I picked up a Logitech Quickcam Communicate STX, and I want to record video footage with it. 
The problem is, the software that comes with it and the others I have found only allow me to record clips no longer than 60 seconds. 

Could anyone point me in the direction of some good (preferably free) recording software which will allow me to record for longer?

Thanks.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,
you could use Windows Movie Maker. 
Open Windows Movie Maker (Should already be installed, Start > All Programs > Windows Movie Maker), In capture Video, there will be 'Capture from video device'. Run through the wizard, and alway you go.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sticky Supreme (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks alot, never occurred to me that WMM might have recording in it :shy:


----------

